# Hobbit Production Diary 6



## myrddin173 (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know which is worse, having to wait for the movie to come out or being teased with these little bits...






I think I want to move to New Zealand...


----------



## Xanados (Mar 3, 2012)

Just... so... beautiful.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 3, 2012)

And we have a whole year left?  Crap.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 4, 2012)

Get Martin to talk more! Get all of the cast to talk more! Show us Benedict Cumberbatch! Aaarrgh.

I feel slightly ashamed to have lived so closely to New Zealand and yet never been. My best friend went there for his honeymoon a few months ago and I just really _really_ want to go sometime.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 12, 2012)

New Zealand is FULL of so many beautiful places! AH if I could only live there!


----------

